# it coughs and sputters and dies.



## lbye75681 (5 mo ago)

I have the JD445 gas tractor, it has done this several times. I can mow for hours upon hours and when I get to a real steep embankment and mow on real steep grade the engine will sputter and act like it is starving of fuel. But what really puzzles me is it wont start again till it has set for about an hour. It is not getting over temp I checked head temp with a infra red temp gun, running normal temp. Iam thinking fuel pump but hate to tear into it. Any ideas would be appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like a fuel supply issue, but next time it happens see if the ignition coil is getting hot.


----------



## CATRAT66 (5 mo ago)

Welcome
Does it do this only going up the hill or going down hill as well?
Wondering if the steep angle has the float in the carburetor shutting fuel off?
Good luck!!


----------

